# Characteristics to promote bonding between new and old budgie



## MillieandPiper (Jan 28, 2016)

I apologize if this has been answered before. I did scour the forums and I found a lot of good information about strategies for actually introducing budgies together, but I was wondering more specifically if there are demographic characteristics that might help contribute to a successful bonding. 

I am considering adopting a second budgie as a friend for my single female.

I was wondering if age matters? Should I look for a second budgie that is younger, older, the same age?
Does sex matter? Does a female bond better with another female, a male or does it not really matter?

I know at the end of the day the personality of the two birds will likely play into it more than anything else, but I was just curious as to whether there were certain considerations I should take into account to help make the process as smooth as possible. 

I am also wondering if it is a good or bad idea all together. A little back storey: I adopted my budgie (April) from my local humane society. She was previously living with eight budgies (a situation that started out as two). All the birds were described as very fearful and the staff at the humane society had to keep the cages covered because even them in the room would scare the birds. They adopted the budgies out in pairs except for my April because she was noted to bully some of the other budgies. Fast forward a little she now happily flies around her room and has even started to calmly sit on my finger. I find she is perking up quite a bit, she is chirping more, especially when I play "budgie sounds" for her off YouTube. I question whether she might be ready for a friend now that her confidence is building. However I do not want to stress her out, especially because she has made so much progress. Ultimately, I wonder if I am only assuming that she might want a friend because it is generally felt that budgies are happier in pairs.

I would be happy to hear what everyone thinks. At the end of the day I just want her to be happy and to continue to build her confidence.
Thank you!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

No expert here, but it sounds like she is just coming out of her shell (punny..). I’m not sure that now is the right time to introduce another bird, when it she is just starting to bond with you. 
How big is her cage?
How long have you had her?
How much time per day do you spend with her?

I would avoid the YouTube clips, it may just confuse her because there are no other budgies to be found.


----------



## MillieandPiper (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Srirachaseahaw for your reply. She is not distressed by the sounds. Budgies are fearful in silence so as a way to help promote her comfort I try to play her a variety of music, sounds etc. You might want to check out this post for your own interest:









Is It Cruel to Play Budgie Sounds?


I just got my budgie last Saturday and when I'm out of the house I leave yoga music with nature sounds like tropical birds playing for him so he doesn't feel too lonely. Today I tried something new by layering random nature/bird sounds over my normal music to give him some variety. While...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It sounds like you are making great progress and your bird may be quite happy alone, if she was a bully with other birds that behavior may continue, there is no guarantee that she would accept another bird she may want to be the queen. If you do decide to bring in another bird it would be best to get one of the same gender so you will not have to worry about accidental breeding, also you will need another cage to house the new bird in during the quarantine period and also to be prepared to house the bird separately if it does not get along with your current bird.


----------



## MillieandPiper (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, I do wonder if her past behaviour as "a bully" indicates her preference to be a solo budgie despite her improvement in comfort level. Yes I have read all about quarantine, additional cages, etc. Thank you for your input!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would be reluctant to get another budgie as a friend for your single female. 
What is her name?
She sounds as though she is quite happy now, just as she is and she's learning to be comfortable and to trust you.

If you do choose to bring another budgie into your home in the future, I would definitely get another female so you don't have to worry about discouraging breeding.
However, you will need to be ready, willing and able to house the second budgie separately on a permanent basis if the current budgie is aggressive, bullying or does not accept it after the quarantine period and introduction in neutral territory.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*

*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*

*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## MillieandPiper (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Faery Bee,
Thank you for your response! I have thoroughly considered and researched all of your listed points, she is not my first budgie.
I do agree however, that I think she is quite happy on her own and introducing another budgie might stress her out, which I do not want to do. I just wanted to make sure I was not the only one in this line of thinking. If in the future I were to attempt to bond her (following all quarantine rules) what age do you suggest the second budgie be? She is around two years old. Does age matter?
Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would attempt to get a budgie that is around the same age. I’d be concerned she might be more aggressive toward a budgie that was substantially younger or older.*


----------



## MillieandPiper (Jan 28, 2016)

That's what I was thinking as well! Thank you!


----------

